# Solved: Windows 7 DNS Error



## smartpalari (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,

I've trying to join my windows 7 machine (professional build 7600) to windows 2003 domain. My domain is my DNS & DHCP server.
When I try to join the domain it gives an error "An attempt to resolve the dns name of a domain controller in the domain being joined has failed. please verify this client is configured to reach a dns server that can resolve dns names in the target domain"

I have done everything manually put the DNS IP address which is my domain controller IP but still same error ..

Need Help please !!!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

can you ping the Domain Controller using the FQDN? (Fully Quallified Domain Name)
On the server, right click My Computer, click Properties
Click the Computer Name tab
Note the name shown on the *Full computer name:* line
On the Win 7 system:
Click *Start*, type *cmd*, press *Enter*
Type *Ping **FQDN* and press *Enter*, using the name you noted above as the *FQDN*
Do you get 4 replies, or something else?


----------



## smartpalari (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for replying .... when I ping FQDN it gives me "*ping request could not find host please check the name and try again*" but when I only ping the domain name not the FQDN it give me a reply ...

Thanks.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like a DNS problem for sure. You should be able to ping the server name, the domain name, or the FQDN and get a reply for all three.
Here's what I get:
Server Name - Win2k3-ent
Domain Name - test.contoso.com


```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\TheOutcaste>ping Win2k3-ent

Pinging Win2k3-ent.test.contoso.com [192.168.1.1] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\TheOutcaste>ping test.contoso.com

Pinging test.contoso.com [192.168.1.1] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\TheOutcaste>ping Win2k3-ent.test.contoso.com

Pinging Win2k3-ent.test.contoso.com [192.168.1.1] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\TheOutcaste>
```
When you check your DNS Entries, is the server listed?
If you don't have the Server set to use itself for DNS (127.0.0.1), it may not register itself with DNS, so won't be listed, or findable.
Click *Start | Run*, type *dnsmgmt.msc*, press *Enter*
Expand *DNS\ServerName\Forward Lookup Zones* and highlight the domain. The right side should look something like this:


```
Name                      Type                           Data
_msdcs        
_sites        
_tcp        
_udp        
DomainDnsZones        
ForestDnsZones        
(same as parent folder)    Start of Authority (SOA)     [80], win2k3-ent.test.contoso.com., hostmaster.
(same as parent folder)    Name Server (NS)             win2k3-ent.test.contoso.com.
(same as parent folder)    Host (A)                     192.168.1.1
[COLOR=Red]win2k3-ent                 Host (A)                     192.168.1.1[/COLOR]
XP-SP3                     Host (A)                     192.168.1.40
```
Ipconfig /all for the server:

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 5.2.3790]
(C) Copyright 1985-2003 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : win2k3-ent
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : test.contoso.com
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : test.contoso.com
                                       contoso.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel 21140-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (Generic)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-FF-7B-18-20
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : [COLOR=Red][B]127.0.0.1[/B][/COLOR]
   Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6
   Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>
```


----------



## smartpalari (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank Mate .... 

That solved my problem ... The DNS entries are not correct ... I have made necessary changes and it worked !!!!!!!

Thanks once Again ..... Thanks a lot.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You're Welcome!


----------

